# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Đấu dây driver

## hoatech

Chào mọi người,
Hiện tại em con driver như trong hình mà không biết đấu với motor thế nào.Anh em có kinh nghiệm giúp đỡ em với.Motor của em là loại 6 dây.em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Mình nghĩ ca và cb là cái dây ở giữa 2 cuộn, cứ đấu không được hoặc cháy biết liền :Smile: )

----------

hoatech

----------


## ktshung

motor của bác loại mấy dây? 4 dây thì đấu A- A+, B- B+ còn 6 dây thì đấu thêm dây giữa vào 2 chân còn lại, cách xác định dây bác seach trên diễn đàn có bài viết rất chi tiết đó bác

----------

khoa.address

----------


## hoatech

> motor của bác loại mấy dây? 4 dây thì đấu A- A+, B- B+ còn 6 dây thì đấu thêm dây giữa vào 2 chân còn lại, cách xác định dây bác seach trên diễn đàn có bài viết rất chi tiết đó bác


Thanks anh,còn chân cấp xung điều khiển tới driver thì vào chân nào.

----------


## ktshung

bác set chế độ one pulse đấu đại CW+ và CCW+ vào 5v, Pulse vào CW- và Dir vào CCW- thừ xem, không được đấu đại kiểu khác, chả cháy đâu mà sợ, chỉ cần mấy chân motor và 24v bác ko đấu sai là được, không thì seach gôgle lấy manual nó về đọc cho nhanh

----------

hoatech

----------


## nnk

> motor của bác loại mấy dây? 4 dây thì đấu A- A+, B- B+ còn 6 dây thì đấu thêm dây giữa vào 2 chân còn lại, cách xác định dây bác seach trên diễn đàn có bài viết rất chi tiết đó bác


driver này thì chắc chắn là chạy với motor 6/8 dây, còn loại 4 dây thì chưa chắc, vì mình nhớ 6/8 dây thì dây giữa là nguồn dương (+) còn 2 dây bên sẽ đóng cắt, nếu đấu chỉ 2 dây bên sợ là nó không chạy á, chủ thớt đấu thử 4 dây rồi cấp nguồn coi có giữ mô tơ không nhe

----------

hoatech, ktshung, nhatson

----------


## hoatech

Em dùng PLC để tạo xung thì nguồn để tạo xung là nguồn 5V hay 24V vậy các bác.Em cảm ơn !

----------


## IRF945

> Em dùng PLC để tạo xung thì nguồn để tạo xung là nguồn 5V hay 24V vậy các bác.Em cảm ơn !


PLC phát xung cao tốc thường là 24vcd bạn nối tiếp điện trở 4k7 qua chân cw ccw . ko nó đi củi mấy con opto trong driver đóa

----------


## hoatech

tình hình là em đã đấu thử các kiểu nhưng cái motor nó chỉ quay thuận nghịch liên tục thôi.Các cao thủ vào giúp em với.mới vọc vạch về món này mà gặp ca khoai quá

----------

